
The rise of programmable self - Garbage
http://radar.oreilly.com/2012/01/programmable-self-motivation-hacks-digital-data.html
======
dreeves
I'm pretty excited about this movement (if it's fair to call it that yet)
since my startup, Beeminder (mentioned in the article!), pretty much
epitomizes the author's definition of Programmable Self (ie, quantified self +
motivation hacks).

